# Photo camera for photos and filming



## DamianPawian (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi there,

I want to start adventure with photography and filmmaking. Im looking for mirrorless camera which will do good with both photos and filming. Decent good is enough im not pro. It will be my 1st camera. Budget is up to 500-550 pounds. Feature i do really need in camera is mic-input. I'll more focused about documentaries not action movies. So far i've been thinking about A6000, but there's no mic-input. Now im thinking about Olympus OM-D EM-10. Getting Olympus will be also a big relief with lenses. For a practical part, it would be nice to have a camera which wont struggle in low light environment. Anyway im waiting for any sugestions and tips. Thanks!


----------



## Ido (Aug 22, 2015)

In general, the Olympus cameras aren't great for video. You should mainly stick to Panasonic and Sony for video. Some Samsung models are very good, too.
If you can find a Panasonic G7 within your budget, that would be ideal. It's capable of internal 4K recording (to the SD card) and allows great control over video. 
If that's too expensive, look for a used Panasonic GH3. It can't shoot 4K, but it was long regarded the very best "hybrid" (stills + video) camera on the market, basically until the GH4 was released. 
If that's still too expensive, then I'd say it's mostly your choice between the Sony a6000 you looked at and the Panasonic G6, which should also be pretty good. 
I don't know much about Samsung cameras and their pricing, but I think the NX500 is one of the new ones that can shoot 4K. It doesn't have an EVF, though.


----------

